
I asked people about anxiety; here's what I learned - bryanmillstein
https://bryanmillstein.substack.com/p/beginnings
======
bryanmillstein
This was one of the discussion forums.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584241)

